# Star Wars Battlefront E3 Footage



## Foxbat (Jun 17, 2015)

Anybody seen this?





Looks incredible. Apparently this is actual in-game multiplayer footage of the Walker assault on Hoth.

I  let out a cheer when a Walker went down


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 17, 2015)

That does look sweet.


----------



## Tower75 (Jun 17, 2015)

Looks very good, but it looks like you can't aim down your sights in FP mode, which is an odd move by Dice.


----------



## Culhwch (Jun 17, 2015)

May need to upgrade my PC for this one...


----------



## EPT Henry (Aug 26, 2015)

Literally cannot wait for this to come out! Genuinely considered booking time off work for it. Just got to finish Witcher 3 first! 

Ground forces or air combat first? Toughie


----------

